
Experienced Developers in Texas Needed - ralmasri
I am looking for an experienced technologist in Houston, TX. I want to discuss a start up I am working on and I am looking for some guidance.
======
dustyfresh
Could you tell us a little more about your idea? Nothing too specific
obviously but at least what industry your idea is for and a little more
background would be nice. I'm based out of Austin and have tons of friends in
both Austin and Houston that have worked on a lot of really awesome projects
in the past. Maybe I could help, but would like some more information :)

